# Removing painted popcorn texture from ceiling



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Should come off the same. Why do I say that?

Because, it is most likely a latex paint. As you probably know, latex is water soluble. So you should have no problem using the method you tried previously....

Good Luck


----------



## loraljinks (Oct 7, 2007)

*Popcorn Ceiling w/heating unit?*

Hi,

We are wanting to remove the popcorn ceiling from our living room and feel confident that we can do it sucessfully but I still have a few questions.

Our home originally had ceiling heat, about 5 years ago we had forced air put in and the ceiling heat was disconnected. Will any of the wiring or heating unit be visable under the popcorn? Or does that sit on the attic side of the sheetrock?

Thank you

Laurie


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

loraljinks said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are wanting to remove the popcorn ceiling from our living room and feel confident that we can do it sucessfully but I still have a few questions.
> 
> ...


That's a new one. I can't help you there. Hopefully someone else may be more familiar with it.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

All wiring should be on the attic side of the sheetrock. Popcorn wouldn't hide wire. Any unused old heating supply or return vent holes can be sheetrocked over.
Mike


----------



## loraljinks (Oct 7, 2007)

*popcorn ceiling*

Hi,

We removed a small area of the popcorn just to see how difficult it was, so far it is very easy but we have an additional question.

My hubby is freaking out because the ceiling appears to be a light tan color not stark white. I think it looks like the mudding compound. 

Do we need to just scrape the popcorn stuff, or does the tan stuff need to come off also?

We plan on just putting a bit of texture on the ceiling and then smoothing it a bit so it is more similar to the rest of the home.

Laurie


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The tan maybe the discolored paper surface of the installed sheetrock. 
Just scrape the popcorn off. Re coat as needed. Prime and paint.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Ceiling Heat?

That is a new one for me, but I live in hot and humid Dallas, TX.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> The tan maybe the discolored paper surface of the installed sheetrock.
> Just scrape the popcorn off. Re coat as needed. Prime and paint.


Exactly correct. I've scraped quite a few ceilings and it's always brownish. Just ,ake sure to scrape all the popcorn residue off.


----------

